# Should I Go Higher?



## DeViANtX (Jun 19, 2007)

Should I build the rocks up higher? or keep it cavey as it is?


----------



## DeViANtX (Jun 19, 2007)

also is if i were to go higher, is it safe to lay rocks against the side walls of the tank?


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

Awesome tank, love all the color. I would stack them up halfway up the tank to still allow for swimming room. I have rocks stacked up against the glass but just make sure you dont have them positioned in such a way that fish can knock a rock over and have it break your glass.


----------



## mithesaint (Oct 31, 2006)

There's rocks in there???? All I see are beautiful fish.

Oh, wait. I see the rocks :lol: I'd add more rocks if possible. I did a DIY background for my 90 gallon, and basically covered it with rocks. The nice thing was that the layer of styrofoam gave me a nice surface to stack some of the rocks against. Just an idea. You know, because it's fun to tear down an existing tank to put a background in :thumb:

Fish look great.


----------



## dpeco02 (Apr 2, 2008)

What is the stock list of that tank? I see Labs and Aceis (sp) and what appear to be peacocks and loaches, are they all male? Do they exist without much aggression?
p.s. the rock work is nice, would go a bit higher on one end and gradually low to the other end, IMO


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

I like the rock work as you have it. The only fish I see that really, really need good rock work are the demasoni (I think those are dems). I do find the bubbles very distracting, that is just a personal thing (I don't tlike the bubbles wands and airstones). You might be abkle to get some more in there if you wish, but unless you have fish that seem forced to the tiop corners you look to enough room for everybody already.


----------



## DeViANtX (Jun 19, 2007)

Stock List:

**** Load - Labidochromis caeruleus - They don't stop reproducing
25+ Maybe 30+ - Pseudotropheus demasoni (Pombo Rocks)
5 - Metriaclima callainos - 3-4 Males 1-2 Female - Aggressive to each other
7 - Clown Loaches
3 - Pseudotropheus Acei - Not sure on sex
3- Ruby Red Peacocks - I assume they are all male
3 - Large Algae Eaters
2 - Melanochromis auratus - Juvies
1 - Unidentified - Here's a pic. below


----------



## wmayes (Oct 22, 2007)

Blue fish in the middle with the white blaze?

Sciaenochromis Fryeri - Commonly: Hap. Ahli Cichlid or Electric Blue Cichlid


----------



## wmayes (Oct 22, 2007)

I don't see a single Met. Callainos in that aquarium.

*Edit - After looking more thoroughly I see them. Sorry - Poor eyesight! 

I'm pretty sure I see Pseudo. Crabro though.


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

Yep, looks atleast 2 Ps. crabros.


----------



## wmayes (Oct 22, 2007)

Oh, I forgot to respond to your question! 
I'm not a fan of the lava rock... it isn't natural. I'd remove it and replace it with large round rocks (much more the natural look for the Mbuna aquarium) and stack more round rocks of the same size on top of those (I know, they are round and can tumble).
Stack them in a manner to make tumbling an impossibility and it will look nice.
http://www.african-cichlid.com/Mbuna.jpg

This is another nice look:
http://www.cichlidforums.com/gallery/da ... a_tank.jpg
If you want that look dim the lighting and keep the color of the rocks consistent stack them thoroughly.

This one is nice also:
http://www.ratemyfishtank.com/images/th ... 3793_5.jpg


----------



## TheeMon (May 11, 2004)

its always best to be _higher!_


----------



## wmayes (Oct 22, 2007)

I see three Crabro: 1 Male and 2 Females.

Look at the fourth, fifth, and sixth pictures (they stay relatively static through these three photos) - the first female is in the middle of the left half above an Acei and to the right of another Acei. The other female is in the right half halfway up and behind the column of bubbles. The male, located in the middle of the right half above a very nicely colored Lab and to the right of the second female, is hardly distinguishable from the background.

I think they make a nice addition to the tank. Something different than the rest of the fish. The male looks very nice (from what you can discern).


----------



## DeViANtX (Jun 19, 2007)

Opps forgot to mention my 3 wild Pseudo. Crabro's thanks for the find lol. the male tries to run the tank but one of my dems half his size shows him who the boss is. The male is turning out really nice. His color is getting darker and darker and his ventral fins seem to be growing.

I like the round rock look I might eventually switch over. I love the tank you showed me with the lace rock but I have no idea were the find it.


----------



## DeViANtX (Jun 19, 2007)

This is the tank boss. The Dem on the left in the second picture.


----------



## wmayes (Oct 22, 2007)

You can look on Ebay. It does put you at a disadvantage buying them sight unseen but it's better than not being able to get them at all.


----------



## wmayes (Oct 22, 2007)

Your Demasoni are beautiful.


----------



## barbarian206 (Apr 2, 2008)

[No message]


----------

